# What the carp is going on?!?!



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

spanish spanish spanish spanish spanish spanish
carp carp carp carp carp carp
spancarpish spancarpish spancarpish spancarpish spancarpish spancarpish 
Happy 31MAR.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm disappointed that the logo hasn't changed. It's times like this we miss Leigh the most.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

scater said:


> I'm disappointed that the logo hasn't changed. It's times like this we miss Leigh the most.


If you squint and imagine lips the orange color screams goldfish.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

scater said:


> I'm disappointed that the logo hasn't changed. It's times like this we miss Leigh the most.


Carp logo would have been good to go with the theme. There's still time. Quick someone colour it orange.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

What are you carping on about :lol: Big Mommas where I live (carp that is) I only fish for them if I need crab bait. Even then I usually get my son to go bow hunting.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

It's bloody Leigh again, I'm sure of it....he gets me every year. And to think we missed him....Huuummph! (though it could be one of those carp fisherman jealous of the monumental marp and tarp fish that the boys have been hawling in for months).

Other suspects: Ken Carp, Carpwah, Carpric, or Carpwah.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

That must be the best one yet.
So far I have not caught any kingfish, but perhaps one day I will get the biggest kingfish ever seen.....

Cheers all andybear :shock: :shock: :shock:

But I did get a carp once...or twice, but they were no good as bait for kingfish!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

andybear said:


> So far I have not caught any carp, but perhaps one day I will get the biggest carp ever seen.....


Mr Bear, with those big ones, beware the KGC


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Interior: cheap café. All the customers are Vikings. Mr and Mrs Bun enter-downwards (on wires). 
Mr. Bun: 
Morning. 
Waitress: 
Morning. 
Mr. Bun: 
What have you got, then? 
Waitress: 
Well there's egg and bacon; egg, sausage and bacon; egg and carp; egg, bacon and carp; egg, bacon, sausage and carp; carp, bacon, sausage and carp; carp, egg, carp, carp, bacon and carp; carp, carp, carp, egg and carp; carp, carp, carp, carp, carp, carp, baked beans, carp, carp, carp and carp; or lobster thermidor aux crevettes, with a mornay sauce garnished with truffle paté, brandy and a fried egg on top and carp. 
Mrs. Bun: 
Have you got anything without carp in it? 
Waitress: 
Well, there's carp, egg, sausage and carp. That's not got MUCH carp in it. 
Mrs. Bun: 
I don't want ANY carp. 
Mr. Bun: 
Why can't she have egg, bacon, carp and sausage? 
Mrs. Bun: 
That's got carp in it! 
Mr. Bun: 
Not as much as carp, egg, sausage and carp. 
Mrs. Bun: 
Look, could I have egg, bacon, carp and sausage, without the carp. 
Waitress: 
Uuuuuuggggh! 
Mrs Bun: 
What d'you mean, uugggh! I don't like carp. 
Vikings: 
(singing) Carp, carp, carp, carp, carp ... carp, carp, s	pam, carp ... lovely carp, wonderful carp ... 
(Brief shot of a Viking ship) 
Waitress: 
Shut up. Shut up! Shut up! You can't have egg, bacon, carp and sausage without the carp. 
Mrs. Bun: 
Why not? 
Waitress: 
No, it wouldn't be egg, bacon, carp and sausage, would it? 
Mrs. Bun: 
I don't like carp! 
Mr. Bun: 
Don't make a fuss, dear. I'll have your carp. I love it. I'm having carp, carp, carp, carp, carp ... 
Vikings: 
(singing) Carp, carp, carp, carp ... 
Mr. Bun: 
... baked beans, carp, carp and carp. 
Waitress: 
Baked beans are off. 
Mr. Bun: 
Well can I have carp instead? 
Waitress: 
You mean carp, carp, carp, carp, carp, carp, carp, carp, carp, carp? 
Vikings: 
(still singing) Carp, carp, carp, carp ... (etc.) 
Mr. Bun: 
Yes. 
Waitress: 
Arrggh! 
Vikings: 
... lovely carp, wonderful carp. 
Waitress: 
Shut up! Shut up! 
(The Vikings shut up momentarily. Enter the Hungarian.) 
Hungarian: 
Great boobies honeybun, my lower intestine is full of carp, egg, carp, bacon, carp, tomato, carp ... 
Vikings: 
(Singing) Carp, carp, carp, carp ... 
(A policeman rushes in and bundles the Hungarian out.) 
Hungarian: 
(As he leaves) My nipples explode ... 
(Cut to an historian) Caption, super. "A HISTORIAN" 
Historian: 
Another great Viking victory was at the Green Midget café at Bromley. Once again the Viking strategy was the same. They sailed from these fiords here, (indicating map with arrows on it) assembled at Trondheim and waited for the strong north-easterly winds to blow their oaken galleys to England whence they sailed on May 23rd. Once in Bromley they assembled at the Green Midget café and carp selecting a carp particular carp item from the carp menu would carp, carp, carp, carp, carp ... 
Vikings: 
(singing) Carp, carp, carp, carp, carp, lovely carp, wonderful carp. Lovely carp, wonderful carp ...


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Cleese and co.

Stuff the friggin carp. You sure you wouldn't rather have spam?

:lol:


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Cleese and co.
> 
> Stuff the friggin carp. You sure you wouldn't rather have spam?
> 
> :lol:





kayakone said:


> Cleese and co.
> 
> You sure you wouldn't rather have spam.
> 
> :lol:


I carped you the carp time

mmm carp
No I said carp, not carp

carp carpy carp carp, carp carp


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

kayakone said:


> Cleese and co.
> 
> Stuff the friggin carp. You sure you wouldn't rather have spam?
> 
> :lol:


I was thinking it sounded very Monty Python like.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

ACFF ??


----------

